# rabbit neutering



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Should i have my rabbit neutered??

I have a rabbit who will be one in May, many people have told me i should have him neutered, he is my only rabbit, and normally i have all my animals neutered etc ...however many people have told me stories of rabbits not coming round from anasthetic?? :


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

ARC - Neutering Rabbits


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

confused cat owner said:


> Should i have my rabbit neutered??
> 
> I have a rabbit who will be one in May, many people have told me i should have him neutered, he is my only rabbit, and normally i have all my animals neutered etc ...however many people have told me stories of rabbits not coming round from anasthetic?? :


If your rabbit is female it is definitely beneficial for 80% of unneutered females develop utirine cancer. But even for males it eliminates testicular cancer etc. If you find a rabbit/rodnt/exotics specialist then the risk is very little. I had my male done with a vet that could boast he has never lost a rabbit under the current anaesthetic or the older version.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have 20 rabbits at the moment, most are neutered, the only ones not are the ones who have pre existing medical conditions which mean i cant/wont neuter them a the huge benefit that neutering provides to most rabbits wont apply to them

in my time i have had well over 30 rabbit spayed/neutered, and i can honestly say, hand on heart, i have NEVER lost any to a neuter, i have never even lot a rabbit to a GA

in all honesty i would get him neutered, i would also maybe suggest once hes done, why not look around for a rescue girlfriend for him, rabbits are herd animals and are much happier in pairs or groups


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lil miss said:


> i have 20 rabbits at the moment, most are neutered, the only ones not are the ones who have pre existing medical conditions which mean i cant/wont neuter them a the huge benefit that neutering provides to most rabbits wont apply to them
> 
> in my time i have had well over 30 rabbit spayed/neutered, and i can honestly say, hand on heart, i have never lost any to a neuter, i have never even lot a rabbit to a ga
> 
> in all honesty i would get him neutered, i would also maybe suggest once hes done, why not look around for a rescue girlfriend for him, rabbits are herd animals and are much happier in pairs or groups


will go ahead and book a neutering then, so many scare stories around about the anasthetic, me and partner been debating it for a long time, and we had already discussed a friend but needed to decide what to do re neutering and have it done before taking on another rabbit


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

amethyst said:


> arc - neutering rabbits


thank you, made my decision now


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You getting them done?


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> You getting them done?


yes think i will ring round vets, want to be as sure as i can i wont lose him, as thats the only reason we have held back, want him done so he can have a playmate he is so energetic and lively think he would enjoy company but want him neutered first


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck!! He will be fine! xx


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Good luck!! He will be fine! xx


thank you, i really hope so, it's only all the scare stories i have heard that has made me hold back, he is my daughters first pet of her very own and we have all become very attached to him don't want anything to happen to him


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

The op for a male is easier than for a female as its less intrusive so he should be fine as long as he's healthy and they'll do a full check before he goes under to make sure he is. I was so worried when I had Alan done as he was the first rabbit I'd had done (all my others have come from rescues and have already been neutered) but he was back to his usual self after a few days. Make sure the vets give you some painkiller to bring home as I think that really helped Alan.

Would definatly recommend getting him a friend from a rescue as they'll already be neutered and the recue will usually help you pair them....much less stress!! :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

confused cat owner said:


> thank you, i really hope so, it's only all the scare stories i have heard that has made me hold back, he is my daughters first pet of her very own and we have all become very attached to him don't want anything to happen to him


There is little risk with rabbits...honestly. A lot more with guinea pigs and small rodents.

Yeah look for an exotics vet to make sure you're not worrying too much. I am quite lucky...mine is fantastic...even if it is a trek away! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thats great to hear hun, im sure he will be much happier in the long run for it, although he might not thank you to start with :lol: 

a neuter i a very simple operation, with a very short GA, the risks are minimal
i worry every time one of mine goes under, you cant help but worry, it shows how much you care, but trust me, once hes recovered and enjoying life with a friend, you will wonder why you put it off so long


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw thats great ya decided to chop his grapes off, my boy has been so much more happpier without his, and he was totally fine after the op  yeah will add an exotic vet is the best option though


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I had my cream done nearly a week ago and he is fine. Though he has developped some unusual habits....he has a thing for my feet and pawing my legs! But mainly feet!! It is very wierd. I have a complete no-go with my feet with everyone including my OH and son as I am so ticklish!! I have been known to kick out (at OH) when he did  So it is really hard to control myself with Cream!! :thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> aw thats great ya decided to chop his grapes off, my boy has been so much more happpier without his, and he was totally fine after the op  yeah will add an exotic vet is the best option though


i will look for exotic vet, he came from an unwanted litter  someones rabbits were "accidentally" put in same hutch, he is such sweet natured fella, and definately want to get him a friend so he has some company, does it need to be either male or female if both animals are neutered or does it not matter?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

I had my barney done when he was younger and thought it would calm him down, unfortunately it didnt and he is right brut of a rabbit now if you look at pics of him on the thread i did last night. 

What i should of done is get him a playmate as think his temper is down to being lonely or bored. Him and the cat get on quite well mind and goes and joins him and sits with him in his hutch :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I had my barney done when he was younger and thought it would calm him down, unfortunately it didnt and he is right brut of a rabbit now if you look at pics of him on the thread i did last night.
> 
> What i should of done is get him a playmate as think his temper is down to being lonely or bored. Him and the cat get on quite well mind and goes and joins him and sits with him in his hutch :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


he is lovely rabbit, ours is white and sandy, he is very lively, so i think he is in need of a playmate, but want him neutered first :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> he is lovely rabbit, ours is white and sandy, he is very lively, so i think he is in need of a playmate, but want him neutered first :thumbup:


Yes you are best to get him neutured first, i have left barney too long now as he is 3 and a half and not sure how he would be if i got another rabbit or guinea pig. He attacks you if you go in his hutch so would be too worried about him attacking the new edition x


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Yes you are best to get him neutured first, i have left barney too long now as he is 3 and a half and not sure how he would be if i got another rabbit or guinea pig. He attacks you if you go in his hutch so would be too worried about him attacking the new edition x


Twitch (named by my 5yr old), is one in may, he is not very keen on men, really strange but i have to feed him, clean, brush him etc, my husband can't he is ok with children male and female but grown men he attacks:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Yes you are best to get him neutured first, i have left barney too long now as he is 3 and a half and not sure how he would be if i got another rabbit or guinea pig. He attacks you if you go in his hutch so would be too worried about him attacking the new edition x


Two things...one rabbits can't live with piggies...just checking you know that. It is a common misconception that they can.

Also he isn't too old to get a friend...if he is grumpy then obviously you have to be careful...but there are people on here who have bonded 7 yo rabbits...and older. You are righta friend may calm him down  Saffy...my girl...is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much friendlier than she was before she was bonded with Gus!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> Twitch (named by my 5yr old), is one in may, he is not very keen on men, really strange but i have to feed him, clean, brush him etc, my husband can't he is ok with children male and female but grown men he attacks:


You dont realise what a personality rabbits have got, i didnt anyway, he hates brushes and attacks them!!! :lol::lol:

you have to hold him a certain way otherwise he will bite you and kick hell out of you. The problem is i cant let him near the kids unless he is just settled somewhere like on the pic i took of him and the kids can just stroke him, he loves that. He is so tempermental i tell you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Two things...one rabbits can't live with piggies...just checking you know that. It is a common misconception that they can.
> 
> Also he isn't too old to get a friend...if he is grumpy then obviously you have to be careful...but there are people on here who have bonded 7 yo rabbits...and older. You are righta friend may calm him down  Saffy...my girl...is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much friendlier than she was before she was bonded with Gus!


Well Well i did not know that!! Thank you very much for letting me know as i was considering it as well. Wow i have learnt something new today. :thumbup:

Yes i do sometimes think he is grumpy because he needs a friend you know xx :frown:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> You dont realise what a personality rabbits have got, i didnt anyway, he hates brushes and attacks them!!! :lol::lol:
> 
> you have to hold him a certain way otherwise he will bite you and kick hell out of you. The problem is i cant let him near the kids unless he is just settled somewhere like on the pic i took of him and the kids can just stroke him, he loves that. He is so tempermental i tell you.


Twitch likes being stroked and brushed, he was funny with all of us to start he was not handled or looked after well by the people who had the babie bunnies  but eventually i managed to handle him more and more, just men now he dosen't seem to like at all!! :


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Well Well i did not know that!! Thank you very much for letting me know as i was considering it as well. Wow i have learnt something new today. :thumbup:
> 
> Yes i do sometimes think he is grumpy because he needs a friend you know xx :frown:


 no problem!

Yeah you should look into rescues cos they will help you with the bonding process too. Some even allow your bunny to stay in their cages with the females till they find one they can bond with. xx


----------

